# My first horse



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my, sounds like you have a bit of an issue there. Are you absolutely certain his saddle fits? He doesn't have any back issues? Kinda sounds like he has a negative association with being saddled and mounted. How much experience do you have with horses? Have you done training in the past? 
What is your geldings personality like? Is he calm and well behaved other than the saddle/mounting issue? 
Have you done any groundwork with him? Worked him in the saddle on the ground?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Where did he come from? How much experience does he have under saddle? I'd recommend finding a qualified trainer to help ASAP.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

So you bought him for $50, or thats all you paid for him at the moment? If he was only a total of $50, somethings wrong. It doesn't sound like he's been worked with hardley at all, if he rears while putting the saddle on or you getting on. Get a vet out to have him checked for pain, get a chiropractor to make sure everthings in tip top shape with his back, and as lovemyperch said, get a qualified trainer out to help you with his issues ASAP!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How much experience do you have with horses?


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Check the saddlefit. Has be been broken to saddle alot of standies havent been so you need to teach him or get a trainer to do it. Google standardbreds australia and some great sites will come up.

I have 2. Great advice above.


----------



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

he's a very calm horse. he's okay once I get on him he acts like nothings wrong. he's a very well behaved horse. he just hasn't been worked with in awhile. I've worked with horses all my life. He's gettin alot better at it every day.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Despite the amount of experience you want to proclaim, you are in over your head with this horse. Take the money you saved by getting such a low purchase price and get the assistance of a professional. The rearing issue needs to be resolved before you worry about neck reining. There are a lot of issues that could cause that behavior, you're going to have to use the process of elimination to determine which it is and then move forward with corrective tools.


----------



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

*Reply: to my new horse*

I got the rearing stopped now he's a completly different horse! so now I just need to neck rein him, and my boyfriends dad is a horse pro so im good on that part.


----------



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

he belong to my friend and he was orignally 300$ but since they new me I got him for 50$$$ and I gotta work for them some this summer.


----------

